# Eye Brow Windows



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

*The existing windows to be replaced*

Well I finally got all 7 of these eybrow windows done and sent to the site for install.



As you can see from these pictures, whoever did the job the first time did not get the veneer on right and it bubbled. The owners did not give the people a chance to fix it. They told us that they were very happy with all the cabinets and woodwork that we were doing and they wanted us to do it right.



I think the main problem was that there was very little substructure behind the veneer.

I thought that I would blog the construction to show how I formed and veneered these windows. My next chapter will show how I made the jig to form the windows.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *The existing windows to be replaced*
> 
> Well I finally got all 7 of these eybrow windows done and sent to the site for install.
> 
> ...


Hey Jerry 
Sounds cool can't wait. Wow thats way up there.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *The existing windows to be replaced*
> 
> Well I finally got all 7 of these eybrow windows done and sent to the site for install.
> 
> ...


Glad I wasn't there to install them. It is about 15' to the bottom of the windows.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

cabinetmaster said:


> *The existing windows to be replaced*
> 
> Well I finally got all 7 of these eybrow windows done and sent to the site for install.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the customer is a happy customer.

Waiting to see the marvelous cure.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *The existing windows to be replaced*
> 
> Well I finally got all 7 of these eybrow windows done and sent to the site for install.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson. They are very happy and we have had many great compliments from the neighbors who come in to see what's going on.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

cabinetmaster said:


> *The existing windows to be replaced*
> 
> Well I finally got all 7 of these eybrow windows done and sent to the site for install.
> 
> ...


You don't do anything that's easy do you? Again, very impressive work
I enjoy seeing your projects. Thanks for the information


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

*Building The Jig or Form*

We measured all the windows and they were pretty uniform. Less than 1" difference here and there. So I took the largest measurements and made all the eye brows the same size. The installers will be responsible for trimming to final size.

Taking that into consideration, I started by getting a 3/4" sheet of plywood and laying it on my workbench. I then took the template I got from the installers and figured out the circumference of my arch over the windows. I also figured out the final width of the windows and made some supports to attach to the plywood. These supports are to hold my side pieces to the exact width of the windows.



I then cut my arch pieces to apply to the form. I made 2 so I could attach one to the plywood and one to place up higher to keep the eyebrow itself perpendicular.



I then cut my side pieces. These sides are 43" high and taper from 1 1/2" at the bottom to 32" at the top. The plywood is 3/8" birch. I then attached them to the form and screwed them to my supports.



Next: attaching the arch piece to the sides.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Building The Jig or Form*
> 
> We measured all the windows and they were pretty uniform. Less than 1" difference here and there. So I took the largest measurements and made all the eye brows the same size. The installers will be responsible for trimming to final size.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jerry


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Building The Jig or Form*
> 
> We measured all the windows and they were pretty uniform. Less than 1" difference here and there. So I took the largest measurements and made all the eye brows the same size. The installers will be responsible for trimming to final size.
> 
> ...


Yes thanks.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

*Building the Windows*

Ok, now for the actual building of the eyebrow windows. This is where we left off. Remember that the side pieces are 3/8" plywood 43" tall, 1 1/2" at the bottom tapered to 33" at the top.



After attaching the side pieces, I was able to measure around the circumference of the arch and determine the length of the top pieces. I used 3/8" bendy board (flex-core) and cut a slight angle on each end where it attaches to the plywood on the sides. The bendy board goes from 33" on each end to 43" out in the very center. I again radiused this off the template furnished by our installers. I then glued the bendy board to the plywood with titebond III glue and attached a cargo strap to pull it tight to the plywood and also to keep it tight to the form itself. (If you look closely in the center of the side pieces you can see the hole in the support where I placed the hooks). When the glue was dry, I took off the strap and attached a 5" piece of 3/8" plywood over the joint. I used laminate glue to attach this piece and used some 5/8" staples at an angle to hold the bendy board and plywood together for support.



I then re-attached the cargo strap and and used some Bondo to strengthen the bendy board. After the first one was done, we sent it out to the jobsite to check the fit before making the others.

After the first one was test fitted on site, I made a slight change to the others. I decided not to use bondo since it took so much and was very time consuming. I cut 5" wide strips of 1/8" masonite and used contact cement to glue them on the bendy board. I put a total of 3 around each arch and this was very sturdy and kept the arch solid. You can see in the following picture the piece that I added to the top of our first window. I attached the others where I had used the Bondo on the original.



And here is the completed window ready for the veneer.





Next: applying the veneer.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Building the Windows*
> 
> Ok, now for the actual building of the eyebrow windows. This is where we left off. Remember that the side pieces are 3/8" plywood 43" tall, 1 1/2" at the bottom tapered to 33" at the top.
> 
> ...


Nice tutorial. I probably will never make one. But I'm enjoying your trip.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Building the Windows*
> 
> Ok, now for the actual building of the eyebrow windows. This is where we left off. Remember that the side pieces are 3/8" plywood 43" tall, 1 1/2" at the bottom tapered to 33" at the top.
> 
> ...


Hey Jerry 
It's a joy to see a master at work. great info, well done


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Building the Windows*
> 
> Ok, now for the actual building of the eyebrow windows. This is where we left off. Remember that the side pieces are 3/8" plywood 43" tall, 1 1/2" at the bottom tapered to 33" at the top.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karson and Jim. Glad you are enjoying the trip…....................LOL


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Building the Windows*
> 
> Ok, now for the actual building of the eyebrow windows. This is where we left off. Remember that the side pieces are 3/8" plywood 43" tall, 1 1/2" at the bottom tapered to 33" at the top.
> 
> ...


Okay Jerry, I'm learning….I'm also trying to figure out how many tools I can't buy if I don't learn enough and hire you to redo the kitchen?


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

cabinetmaster said:


> *Building the Windows*
> 
> Ok, now for the actual building of the eyebrow windows. This is where we left off. Remember that the side pieces are 3/8" plywood 43" tall, 1 1/2" at the bottom tapered to 33" at the top.
> 
> ...


Hi Jerry!! 
Looking great!! I'm watching this closely, since I an doing radiuses now..everything I can learn by watching others is more knowledger for me to use for my own projects..thanks for sharing..looking forward to the next series


----------

